# Vet test reccommendations?



## Kazooie (May 1, 2015)

Hi everyone! I have a questions that I hope some of you will be able to answer. In early April I bought my newest bestfriend, Baby from a great breeder, she is now nearly 3 months old. Weeks into getting her I noticed she would sneeze, about 5-10 times per day and with discharge. She also had tail bobbing  I went to my avian vet and we did what my paperwork I received called an Aerobic Culture Swab. My vet told me that if she had any respiratory infections that the test would show it. A week later I got a call back saying that nothing unusual came up with her test, and that she looks perfectly healthy to him and he would recommend that I wait to see if she improves?? She is fine besides the sneezing, and even that has calmed down. I havn't seen discharge since after we visited the vets, but she does occasionally sneeze (2-3 times per day, don't notice discharge) I do notice that she does still tail bob. 
I'm just so worried that something may be wrong and I'm not helping her... I was hoping somebody could recommend any further tests I could do on her to find what may be the cause of the tail bobbing and occasional sneezing. My vet mentioned bloodwork, I would love and appreciate a second opinion from my friends at TB! 

Thanks so much, I hope I'm just being a worried Momma, I can't lose my bestfriend! 

Attached is a photo of her playing with paper towel, ooooh how she looooves paper towel!!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello what a little cutie you have there.
CAn you post a small video clip of your budgie's tail bob for us to see? What does her breathing look like? Is she breathing rapidly , mouth open, fluffed up , what are her droppings like still consisting of two parts ? Sorry for all the questions . Some budgies do in fact have a slight tail bob which for them is normal.
Does she make a noise when she breathes at all?
Budgies do sneeze my hand reared baby tends to sneeze after he has been preening, 
lets hope it is all fine now and just a phase.:budgie:


----------



## Kazooie (May 1, 2015)

Thanks for your reply! I will surely try to get a video of her tail bob, shes such an active little girl that it's nearly impossible unless shes sleepy!  Her breathing seems normal, she does have rapid breathing only after doing some flight laps around my house though  Her mouth is not opened when she breathes, and she isn't fluffed besides when she sleeps. Droppings are normal as well. My avian vet said everything looked normal for her, he checked her heart beat as well and said it is normal (If that helps?)  I'm glad to know that sometimes it can be normal, and I hope this is my case, since my vet said everything looks perfect.. I still worry though that there may be another test we can try to see. Thank you so much for your reply!:budgie:


----------



## Kazooie (May 1, 2015)

Hi Cathy, here is the video link that I took of her before she fell asleep. Thanks! :budgie:


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello as she has had a qualified avian vet do a thorough check up and she is behaving completely like herself I would say she is fine. Some budgies do have a slight tail bob when they are perching and leaning forward more like a balance aid sort of.
I do know what it is like when you want the best and are troubled. 
Enjoy your sweet baby and talk again soon.:budgie:


----------



## Kazooie (May 1, 2015)

Thanks so much for your help, I really appreciate it!


----------

